# Virtuosic Keyboard music



## Guest (Mar 22, 2018)

Liszt - he's right up there, isn't he!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jan Lisiecki - Liszt Etude "Un Sospiro"
Yes he is!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

William Babell, an English organist and composer and a friend of Handel, wrote harpsichord transcriptions of arias from Handel's opera 'Rinaldo', including this virtuosic rendering of 'Vo' far guerra', which Handel intended as a showpiece for his harpsichord playing. Babell himself was no slouch at the keyboard. German composer and music theorist Johann Mattheson thought he surpassed Handel as an organ virtuoso. Babell's transcription was made from his memory of how Handel improvised in performances.


----------

